# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent Audio Lounge  Vegetable!

## anthonyd

-горох
-грибы
-цветная капуста
-картофель
-кукуруза
-лук
-перец
-помидоры
-шпинат

----------


## BlackMage

Check your accents.

----------


## Rtyom

Кукуруза, лук, помидоры, шпинат are okay. 
Your major problem is accentuation in other words.

----------


## anthonyd

could you record these for me please? a comparison would help me greatly =) thanks!

----------


## MikeM

> could you record these for me please? a comparison would help me greatly =) thanks!

----------


## anthonyd

Ok, I made a second attempt to record this...please tell me if it sounds any better....

----------


## MikeM

> Ok, I made a second attempt to record this...please tell me if it sounds any better....

 You are saying грЫбы instead of грибЫ and перЕц instead of пЕрец. Otherwise it is close enough...

----------


## Dimitri

> -горох
> -грибы
> -цветная капуста
> -картофель
> -кукуруза
> -лук
> -перец
> -помидоры
> -шпинат

 
you sad it good!

----------


## anthonyd

you mean my pronunciation is good? thanks =)

----------


## Dimitri

> you mean my pronunciation is good? thanks =)

 I'm understand how much difficultly to learn Russian. It's impossible to achieve an ideal pronunciation

----------


## anthonyd

> Originally Posted by anthonyd  you mean my pronunciation is good? thanks =)   I'm understand how much difficultly to learn Russian. It's impossible to achieve an ideal pronunciation

 Especially since I have only been learning for about 6 months  ::  
Russian is definitely one of the harder languages. The only language I have learned a little of, that is harder than Russian, is Arabic.

----------


## challenger

> Originally Posted by anthonyd  you mean my pronunciation is good? thanks =)   I'm understand how much difficultly to learn Russian. It's impossible to achieve an ideal pronunciation

 Impossible?

----------


## Dimitri

> Originally Posted by Dimitri        Originally Posted by anthonyd  you mean my pronunciation is good? thanks =)   I'm understand how much difficultly to learn Russian. It's impossible to achieve an ideal pronunciation   Impossible?

 I think so
let's say almost impossible
Because if some language not your mouther tongue it's very very very hard to achieve an ideal pronunciation

----------


## TATY

> Originally Posted by challenger        Originally Posted by Dimitri        Originally Posted by anthonyd  you mean my pronunciation is good? thanks =)   I'm understand how much difficultly to learn Russian. It's impossible to achieve an ideal pronunciation   Impossible?   I think so
> let's say almost impossible
> Because if some language not your mouther tongue it's very very very hard to achieve an ideal pronunciation

 I agree with Dimitri. Although today I found out a girl I know and just assumed was English, turned out to be Italian. I was amazed by her perfect English accent. She's not even got an English parents or anything. But now I know I can notice some slight imperfections. 
On TV recently I saw something about language acquisition. It said all babies have the ability to adapt to pronounce any sound. That is, a Japanese baby, placed with an American family and brought up in America will grow up with a perfect American accent. And an American baby placed in Japan with a Japanese family will grow up with a perfect Japanese accent. Beyond a certain age the baby loses this ability. After this it is hard for the person who pronounce new foreign sounds.  
E.g. Ы is a pain for English speakers.

----------


## anthonyd

They say....old habits are hard to beat  ::  
At this point, I don't expect 6 months of learning to bring me anywhere near perfection. Its no big deal to me yet... 
Within another 6-12 months of practice and living with my fiancee (will be here in one week =) I will have much better pronunciation.

----------


## TATY

> They say....old habits are hard to beat  
> At this point, I don't expect 6 months of learning to bring me anywhere near perfection. Its no big deal to me yet... 
> Within another 6-12 months of practice and living with my fiancee (will be here in one week =) I will have much better pronunciation.

 You are doing really well for the amount of time you've been learning. Keep it up!

----------


## anthonyd

Thank you for the kind words. Even after she arrives and helps me learn, I still plan on coming here for all you guys to help =) 
What a great forum!!!!!  ::

----------


## Seventh-Monkey

I get the impression that Russians usually call potatoes "картошки", not "картофель". Just saying, 'cos nobody else seems t've mentioned it.

----------


## TATY

Картофель is a general collective noun for potatoes. 
Картошка - one potatoe 
Две картовшки - two potatoes.

----------


## Rtyom

Картошка can switch its meaning to картофель as well.

----------


## net surfer

> Две картовшки - two potatoes.

 картошки

----------


## challenger

I thought картошки was the diminuitive-like "tater tots"  ::

----------


## Spiderkat

> Картофель is a general collective noun for potatoes. 
> Картошка - one potatoe *(potatoes are not toes )* 
> Две картовшки - two potatoes.

 According to Lingvo there's also : 
картофелина - one potato

----------


## Seventh-Monkey

> I thought картошки was the diminuitive-like "tater tots"

 "Tater tots"? "Spuds"?

----------


## Dimitri

картошка  
жен.; разг. 
1) potato(es) 
чистить картошку — to peel potatoes 
печеная картошка — baked potato 
сажать картошку — to plant potatoes 
копать картошку — to dig potatoes 
2) (картофелина) potato; разг. spud 
•• 
нос картошкой — bulbous nose

----------


## basurero

Ты забыл то, что я больше всего люблю - картофельное пюре!

----------


## Dimitri

> Ты забыл то, что я больше всего люблю - картофельное пюре!

 Все вопросы к lingvo.ru   ::

----------

